# New G. pulchra slings arrivived today!!!!



## Boanerges (Dec 30, 2008)

My two new G. pulchra slings arrivived today in perfect health  . If you look in the picture one even molted durring shipping. I am very excited since the two top T's I really wanted was a G. pulchra and B. klaasi. Now I just have to save up for a klaasi (eaiser said then done). Sorry this pic. is horrible...


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats!
My Phlogius sp. "Stents" should be here any minute!


----------



## pedipalps (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats! G.pulchra are one of the best T's ever.


----------



## wonderfvl (Jan 6, 2009)

awesome! now get ready to wait, wait, wait for them to grow up.  I've had my largest one for almost 4 years and 'it' is not an adult yet, but is looking beautiful.

I wish you two big, black, beautiful females like this....


----------



## jellybean (Jan 7, 2009)

wonderfvl said:


> awesome! now get ready to wait, wait, wait for them to grow up.  I've had my largest one for almost 4 years and 'it' is not an adult yet, but is looking beautiful.
> 
> I wish you two big, black, beautiful females like this....






shes absolutley stuninng


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 7, 2009)

so in all reality how long does it take these things to grow.  I want one but if they grow slower than molases I'm not sure If i do.  at what point in their life do they start having a completely black body?  cus as slings they dont look much like an all black T.


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 7, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> so in all reality how long does it take these things to grow.  I want one but if they grow slower than molases I'm not sure If i do.  at what point in their life do they start having a completely black body?  cus as slings they dont look much like an all black T.


 I was wondering that too I bet Rochelle would know. I'll PM her to see if she has an idea


----------



## GrammatonCleric (Jan 7, 2009)

These are high on my list for a future purchase.


----------



## KJE (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats!  I love this species.  I have one that I got in May 2007 at 1".  She is now about 1.5" and has only molted 2 times since I've had her.  So, I agree, prepare to wait, but it will be worth it!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 7, 2009)

holy cow thats a long time to only gain .5"!  is it all black yet at that size?


----------



## wonderfvl (Jan 7, 2009)

One of mine was brown from sling to ~2".  Now it's totally black at 2.5".  But the others were all black at 1"-1.5". :? 

Having T's, especially the slow growing ones, teaches you patience.  You get used to waiting for the next molt.  Learning patience is good for us in this "fast food" society where everybody wants it now.  

If you cannot wait, definitely don't get a C. crawshayi.


KJE, my b. smithi are looking sweet! Haven't sex them tho.


----------



## pedipalps (Jan 8, 2009)

You surely be happy when your G. pulchra reach at this size.

This is Diana my adult female G. pulchra. This picture was taken last June 2008.


----------



## Rochelle (Jan 9, 2009)

Boanerges said:


> I was wondering that too I bet Rochelle would know. I'll PM her to see if she has an idea


Our G.pulchra are totally black at as little as .5". They are naturally still sporting some "see-through-ness" on the legs, though. The larger slings at 1 - 1.5" are completely black velvet.  
I must say there are some damn fine pulchra pics on this thread, people! I just never get tired of looking at all that black, velvety sheen...there's just nothing like a healthy pulchra! :clap: 
They do 'brown out' a tad when they are in heavy premolt; but IMO that just makes it easier to know when they're needing special care. It's hard to see the darkening on a truly black T...especially one as sweet natured as these kids. Ours molt without even missing a single hair from their tired old coats.  
Congrats on your new kids! They'll grow quickly until they hit the 3" mark or so...then they grow so slowly that you'll pull your hair out. In fact - sometimes it seems that if they grew any slower - they'd be going backwards... Keep the wee ones very warm (75-80F) for quick sling growth. Room temps after that. Hope this helped!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 9, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply Rochelle, I appreciate it!!!! Your the coolest!!!


----------



## Snakeguybuffalo (Jan 9, 2009)

naturally, I agree with rochelle.  Keep the temps a little warmer if you want them to grow faster.  But we must stress, don't put heat lights/mats on them!... lol, i've seen bad things happen then.  I received 2 slings that were a little less than half an inch back in april this past year.  My critter room is on average around 82 degrees (getting close to the upper threshold of T temps) and since then have molted 5 times and are now a little over 1.5".  Still brown tho    oh well.  Hopefully they'll molt again soon.  They are awfully plump, and it does seem that they are getting a little more brown.  Maybe a molt is on the horizon...


----------



## iam14 (Jan 9, 2009)

;ucky i got 2 wait a few more week till my g pulchra comes =[


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 10, 2009)

I just received my first G. Pulchra sling today.  It seems to be in very good health but is unfortunately missing 2 legs.  I didn't ask how it happened, I just wanted a Pulchra.  I can't wait to watch it grow and become the gentle giant that it's meant to be.


----------



## KJE (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine has been in pre-molt for at least a month now.  Not eating and graying out.  I wish she'd hurry up!  

I have had the privilage of seeing a 4" G. pulchra in real life.  They are even more beautiful than the pics!  Can't wait until mine grows a little more.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Jan 13, 2009)

They really are beautiful, I've wanted one since I first saw pictures of them. They are certainly on my list of species to have one day. Congratulations!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 13, 2009)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks everyone for the replies!!! It is appreciated


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet Ts man! By the way, did you change your avatar?


----------



## CFNSmok.PL (Jan 13, 2009)

.:clap:    Out of my very first four T,s two of them were G. pulchra. I always liked them.

Smok


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 13, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Sweet Ts man! By the way, did you change your avatar?


Thanks and yes I did change my avatar. I tried to pick one that no one was using


----------

